# Help with fog remote.



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently became the new owner of a Rosco 1600 fog machine. It came with 3 remotes, none of which has a timer. So, I am trying to add one of my cheap timers (the ones you can buy at Spirit, Walmart, Target, etc.) and build it into one of the remotes I already have. I know I know, I can go buy a remote that has a timer in it to fit the Rosco, but why pay $250? Seriously, it is that much.  OK, I took apart two of the 3 remotes that came with the fog machine. One is a circuit board type (Figure 1 below) the other one is exactly the same setup, but no circuit board, all wires. :googly: Looking at this picture, I think it might be easy to do. It lookes like I will just have to tap a few wire, but which ones? The colored wires in figure one below, are the color of the wires that come from the machine, to the remote (7 wires, and the pink one is actually black). I have also attached a photo of the entire wiring schematic from the manual. Which wires so I tap into?



















Edit: I added a PDF of the schematic if you can't read the picture


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

So from what I am thinking, the black wire from timer remote, can tap into the pink wire (actually black on the remote). The red wire from the timer remote can tap into the red wire, but before or after the diode? And the green wire can tap into the brown?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm such an idiot. If I look at my own drawings, I would of found this out last night. I was looking at the schematic that came with the manual, and it shows it right there. Their "super remote" and it has wires coming off of the red, black, and brown wire. Don't you hate it when you spend hours trying to figure something out, and it is right under your nose, literally? Now I need to go home to check the voltage of all of this.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Rats...I was just going to say that too. 

Totally kidding. I just started reading the thread and apparently you already have the answer. Glad you found someone smart enough to help.


----------



## Riddomike (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if the diagram you posted was the same for the 1600 model fogger because mine is missing the remote and I built it to the diagram and it heats and lights up but will not output fog. Do you have any of the original remotes left?


----------

